# Stolen Dog!



## ladylaw203

Folks,

My dog Hex was stolen from my yard this morning. This was my competition dog 
that won our FH championship a couple of years ago. Any help would be 
appreciated.

Dog's Name - Hex Aites Bohemia
Titles - SchH3,IPO3,VPG3, IPO FH, RH1 
Breed/Sex - German Shepherd Dog / Male
85 lbs. Sable male
. 
Sire - Xac z Pohranicni Straze 
Dam - Chayma z Pohranicni Straze 
Owner/Handler - Al Govednik 
Address - 4282 Illinios Highway 17 
City/State/Zip - Alpha, Illinios 61413 [email protected] 
Cell Phone - (309) 235-7450

Al Govednik


----------



## tami97

Im so sorry to hear that. I hope you get him back.


----------



## TechieDog

Wow! Sorry to hear that. 
If I see anything suspicious on the internet I will let you know.


----------



## fuzzybunny

That's horrible. I'm so sorry. I hope he has a safe and quick return.


----------



## NancyJ

Permission to cross post?


----------



## Jax08

Hex Aites Bohemia - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA

oh my god this is a nightmare!!! I hope you find him FAST, will be praying for a safe return


----------



## mwiacek10

Oh, I'm just sick over this.


----------



## ladylaw203

Al Govednik is the owner. I am cross posting everywhere I can think of. Feel free to do the same


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Iam so sorry. Im not sure how I can help but my thoughts and prayers for a speedy return and safe return home .


----------



## kiya

I will keep Hex in my thoughts and hope that he comes home safe.


----------



## rgollar

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you get the dog back. I hope more than anything the dog is at least being treated right.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Hopeing for a speedy and safe return.


----------



## carmspack

here's hoping you get a safe recovery.

if you can provide information as to unique identifying information --- tattoo number and placement or micro chip , get it out in case the guy tries a quick resale.

best wishes ladylaw 

Carmen


----------



## wildo

Wait- the dog was stolen from Alpha, IL, not Beaumont, TX- correct? Opps- I guess my cross post to TX friends will not help much...

Hoping for a speedy return!


----------



## Hillary_Plog

I have seen Hex work...he and Al are an amazing team, he is an incredible dog...I am so sorry.

I live near Al, in Rock Island, and work at a dog training/grooming/supply facility in Milan (near Alpha) and will keep my eyes and ears open to anything suspicious. 

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do.


----------



## Liesje

Crossposted on my FB. Have some friends and family in IL and IA area.


----------



## carmspack

okay , I see Hex was stolen from Al's backyard --- same applies -- best wishes , hope he gets back home where he belongs soon.


----------



## Stella's Mom

I hope for his safe and speedy return. I am always so careful never to leave my dog outside even for a minute if I am am not there with her. Too many thieves out there in the world today.


----------



## Smithie86

That hits home. Al had him out and about at the AWDF. He is an awesome dog.


----------



## lhczth

Posted in two forums by ADMIN. Please do not delete the second posting.

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## GSDElsa

Holy cow this is crazy! Hoping speedy return. Microchip, tattoo info etc would be great....more details the better


----------



## ladylaw203

NOT my dog. I am cross posting. Al's dog. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## luvsables

just saw this info on another forum

"Hex was out in the yard with Al while he was doing some chores around 5am, Al was grabbing some trash when this happened, mind you this about 6-10 acres of property along a state road. Yes Hex is a social dog when not doing protection. But I would have to imagine it would be someone he knew to be taken into a van."


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have goosebumps.... fingers crossed for a safe return!

So very sorry this happened!


----------



## ladylaw203

I was wondering the same thing. Trying to take one of my GSDs would result in someone making a trip to the hospital so I wonder if it is someone familiar with the dog, the sport, etc. Your average person is not going to approach a big GSD like that. Not around here anyway..


----------



## Freestep

ladylaw203 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Trying to take one of my GSDs would result in someone making a trip to the hospital so I wonder if it is someone familiar with the dog, the sport, etc. Your average person is not going to approach a big GSD like that. Not around here anyway..


Yeah, I was thinking that, too. It seems a dog like that wouldn't allow himself to be stolen off his own property... it does sort of point to someone who the dog knows. I'm praying they didn't drug him or harm him in some way in order to get their hands on him...


----------



## GSDElsa

They could have had one of those "animal control" type collar/stick things.


----------



## onyx'girl

luvsables said:


> just saw this info on another forum
> 
> "Hex was out in the yard with Al while he was doing some chores around 5am, Al was grabbing some trash when this happened, mind you this about 6-10 acres of property along a state road. Yes Hex is a social dog when not doing protection. But I would have to imagine* it would be someone he knew* to be taken into a van."


My first thought as well. I can't imagine Al having any enemies...I sure hope Hex finds his way safely home.


----------



## selzer

it is disgusting! 

I hope the catch the creep and the dog is found ok. 

I wish dog-theft was treated differently, that there was some deterrent.


----------



## mthurston0001

The way I figure it, the culprit:

1. had no idea what they were stealing, and wanted to sell or breed with Hex. As high profile as this is (or would be if one was planning ahead) chances that they would ever be able to do anything protection sport related would be slim to none.

2. Knew exactly what they were doing/stealing and plan to hang onto the dog for their personal pleasure.

or

3. knew exactly what they were doing/stealing and did so as an act of revenge etc. Though, yes Al is a very like-able guy.


----------



## Lisaville

I am sorry to hear about Hex. I will be keeping him in thoughts and Prayers and hope he comes home safely to his owner.


----------



## TriadGSD

5 am is pretty dark out so someone could be watching and waiting


----------



## Bullet

Thanks for the support. No news yet, but a lot of people are looking. 


Tattoo begins 07 Chip AVID 011 xxx xxx

Someone did some research in order to know when I wake up/leave for work, & let Hex out.

Al


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Bullet said:


> Thanks for the support. No news yet, but a lot of people are looking.
> 
> Tattoo begins 07 Chip AVID 011 xxx xxx
> 
> Someone did some research in order to know when I wake up/leave for work, & let Hex out.
> 
> Al


Very sorry about your dog, I am praying for his safe return.


----------



## Holmeshx2

selzer said:


> it is disgusting!
> 
> I hope the catch the creep and the dog is found ok.
> 
> I wish dog-theft was treated differently, that there was some deterrent.


Off topic a second since dogs are considered property and anything over 5 grand is considered grand larceny couldn't you go after the person for grand larceny easy to prove a dog with his titles is worth over 5K not that it matters sure Al just wants Hex back and doesn't care about the rest at the moment.

Back on track there is a news clip done today on this here is the link
Stolen Dog -- WQAD


----------



## cindy_s

Holmeshx2 said:


> Off topic a second since dogs are considered property and anything over 5 grand is considered grand larceny couldn't you go after the person for grand larceny easy to prove a dog with his titles is worth over 5K not that it matters sure Al just wants Hex back and doesn't care about the rest at the moment.
> 
> Back on track there is a news clip done today on this here is the link
> Stolen Dog -- WQAD


That was great that the local news channel did that story on him. Hopefully, it will help.


----------



## KZoppa

GSDElsa said:


> They could have had one of those "animal control" type collar/stick things.


 
he likely would have made a WHOLE bunch of noise over that. Either a fear reaction or aggressive reaction. Most dogs are not that calm on control sticks. It induces a panic reaction alot of the time when used whether the dog was a threat or not. Seen it happen way too many times.


----------



## GSDElsa

Bullet said:


> Thanks for the support. No news yet, but a lot of people are looking.
> 
> Tattoo begins 07 Chip AVID 011 xxx xxx
> 
> Someone did some research in order to know when I wake up/leave for work, & let Hex out.
> 
> Al


Thanks for the info, Al. I'm sending that along with my cross-posts so hopefully people can get the info to shelters...since this is generating so much attention, maybe they will dump him at a shelter..


----------



## Samba

I keep putting this on FB and thinking about Hex and Al.


----------



## Smithie86

Al,

That was hard watching the clip. Excellent that you were able to get on so quickly and get the word out.

Awesome dog, both on and off the field. Excellent in public,with kids and other dogs. Great example.


----------



## Zarr

Thoughts go out to the family of beautiful Hex, I hope very much he is home safe soon.


----------



## Smithie86

If you have a FB page for your kennel, business, any additional page - please post the links there.

Please continue to share and post.


----------



## onyx'girl

https://www.facebook.com/groups/239696906081895/?id=239847362733516&notif_t=group_activity 
Two threads going here~ I posted Hex's FB page on the other one, please join and invite friends for better exposure.


----------



## holland

Hope he returns home


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Is it a good idea to have the entire AVID and tattoo number out there? As in, I could claim him as my dog if I found him first with that info? 

So maybe list the first couple of them?

Also the tv interview was great. He sounds like a wonderful dog - going for a ride for a biscuit is a deal a lot of us don't realize our dogs might not walk away from.


----------



## wildo

He'd not be able to edit that post anyhow since it's past 10mins. You'd have to do that for him (which I agree is probably a good move).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I will edit and if not a concern, he can repost.

Oh - it's on the flyer on another thread.


----------



## lhczth

The chip will be registered in Al's name so I wouldn't think having that information out there would matter.


----------



## Mrs.K

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Is it a good idea to have the entire AVID and tattoo number out there? As in, I could claim him as my dog if I found him first with that info?
> 
> So maybe list the first couple of them?
> 
> Also the tv interview was great. He sounds like a wonderful dog - going for a ride for a biscuit is a deal a lot of us don't realize our dogs might not walk away from.


If the dog is registered via the WUSV nobody can claim that dog without the papers and or permission of the original or the last registered owner. I just went through that with the SV. 

No paperwork, no ownership. 

To claim the dog as your own, without the papers, you have to contact the breeder or last registered owner, that person has to send a written permission to the SV to release the papers and you have to go to a vet and the tatoo number has to be confirmed by a vet. In fact it's extremely important to have that info out there. 

They more people know what the tatoo number and chip number is, they less chance they have to falsify any kind of information. If they show up at a vets place and the vet happens to read that information, he knows the dog is stolen. It's pretty much like a license plate. If your car is stolen, the first thing the police wants to know is the license plate number, right?


----------



## Stosh

I've posted this to my fb page as well as our training club's page. I so hope he's found soon


----------



## Mrs.K

I posted it to a German Forum, everybody has contacts in the USA. They more people know even worldwide, they less chance they have to take him somewhere else.


----------



## NarysDad

Al Govednik's Dog Hex is Stolen (Sept. 26, 2011)
Al Govednik's dog Hex was stolen from his yard this morning. This is his competition dog who won the FH championship a couple of years ago. Any help would be appreciated.

Dog's Name - Hex Aites Bohemia
Titles - SchH3, IPO3, VPG3, IPO FH, RH1
Breed/Sex - German Shepherd Dog / Male
85 lbs. Sable male

Sire - Xac z Pohranicni Straze
Dam - Chayma z Pohranicni Straze
Owner/Handler - Al Govednik
4282 Illinois Highway 17
Alpha, Illinois 61413 [email protected]
Cell Phone - (309) 235-7450


----------



## ladylaw203

his tatoo and Microchip numbers -- they are below. He 
is really appreciative of all the help. If people could notifiy their vets also 
a BOLO on these numbers - it is also helpful. If there are rescues - give them 
these numbers - any and all ideas are good ones.

Tattoo number is 07098 chip is AVID 011 855 311

Think good positive thoughts for HEX and Al


----------



## Holmeshx2

Just letting everyone here know there is a new page to hep get more traffic and people don't have to join to get the information its
Bring Hex Home- Champion German Shepherd-Stolen 9-26-11 - Wall | Facebook

please share it. It has al the information as well as pictures and flyers that can be shared online or printed out and put up at vets offices and surrounding areas if you live in IL/IA. Please keep posting this if these people have enough pressure on them they wont be able to do much and hopefully will just drop hex off somewhere


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Mrs.K said:


> If the dog is registered via the WUSV nobody can claim that dog without the papers and or permission of the original or the last registered owner. I just went through that with the SV.
> 
> No paperwork, no ownership.
> 
> To claim the dog as your own, without the papers, you have to contact the breeder or last registered owner, that person has to send a written permission to the SV to release the papers and you have to go to a vet and the tatoo number has to be confirmed by a vet. In fact it's extremely important to have that info out there.
> 
> They more people know what the tatoo number and chip number is, they less chance they have to falsify any kind of information. If they show up at a vets place and the vet happens to read that information, he knows the dog is stolen. It's pretty much like a license plate. If your car is stolen, the first thing the police wants to know is the license plate number, right?


Not to belabor the point but dog thieves are not honest and are not likely going to register the dog - if I stole a Picasso I am not going to take it to my local museum to tell them about it, kind of thing. 

For me, for safety I would give the first couple of numbers of each - and then the vet or whoever calls me and I supply the rest. Let's hope that regardless of any of this he is found.


----------



## Stosh

He could end up in the hands of someone who has no idea he was stolen...best to cover every angle.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Still Praying for Hex's safe return home.


----------



## ladylaw203

http://www.facebook.com/l/IAQDHqXtt/www.youtube.com/watch?v=71zW_mY3JHg

this is a link to a video about the stolen dog


----------



## Stosh

Please don't stop posting/sharing about this dog! He was obviously targeted and may be up for sale or stud after the lowlife thugs lay low for a while. Such a heartbreaking story, I can't imagine what Al is going through right now. Thousands of people are looking for Hex, please keep an eye out. If you see him for sale on craigslist, at a show, wherever, BUY HIM! And get the license plate of the seller. Your cost will be refunded and awarded


----------



## codmaster

How the heck did a ScH3 dog get stolen - unless maybe he knew the thief(s)? Sounds almost incredible!


----------



## Mrs.K

@Codmaster: SchH3 doesn't mean that the dog isn't friendly. A lot of SchH3 dogs are Sportdogs and extremely friendly. He also had the FH and the RH Title (search and rescue title) so I doubt he's a mean dog towards strangers


----------



## Stosh

The owner says that Hex is a very friendly dog and will go to anyone offering a treat. Still no word...


----------



## wolfstraum

You wave a ball around in front of alot of titled dogs and talk in an 'up' voice...they will want to play...you tell a well trained dog "truck" or "crate" or "kennel" or "Hup" and they will jump into an open door crate wanting to go for a ride....easy enough if someone had half a clue...

I pray he gets found and nothing bad has happened to him...poor guy........

Lee


----------



## crackem

stealing any one of my dogs probably wouldn't be too tough for someone that really wanted to if they were out in the yard. Breaking into my house however would be.


----------



## codmaster

Good points! I just assumed (wrongly!) that a trained dog would react at least a little to a stranger coming.


----------



## BlackPuppy

My Balto would walk up to anybody, but the two shorthairs would not put up with anybody else in the yard if I'm not out there. There would definitely be a racket. 

What are they planning to do with the dog? If they breed him, there are no papers, so they can't get much money for unpapered puppies. (Unless they use a fake pedigree.) They can't compete. It would be hard to sell a tattooed and microchipped dog with the media attention. 

I was on some forum where a horse was stolen. There was so much media attention that the thieves just put the horse out so it could be found. But horses are big.


----------



## robinhuerta

If someone really *wants or covets* what you have......they *will* find a way to take it.
No dog, weapon or form of alarm will stop someone who *truly *wants to steal something.


----------



## Stosh

The theories seem to be that someone would benefit from Hex not competing against their dog, or they are exacting revenge against Al since he's a judge- maybe they didn't like a call he made or something like that. They definitely want Hex out of the picture and for Al to suffer and they've accomplished both. Al's brother is searching the area just in case he was dropped off because of the publicity. They've also retrieved footage from security cameras at businesses nearby to see if they can spot the van.


----------



## KZoppa

I've been crossposting and driving my FB people crazy with it but word is getting around. Still continually praying Hex is returned UNHARMED to Al. Also wishing that after he's returned, whoever stole him... lets just say karma is big and angry.


----------



## wildo

Stosh said:


> The theories seem to be that someone would benefit from Hex not competing against their dog,


Is there an event coming up in the area? Maybe the dog would show up after the event...

Maintaining hope for a safe return!


----------



## ken k

wildo said:


> Is there an event coming up in the area? Maybe the dog would show up after the event...
> 
> Maintaining hope for a safe return!



I doubt it, but it would be a good place to ask a few questions and listen, this whole thing is just bad bad bad, hope the dog is found safe and sound


----------



## vomlittlehaus

They could have stole him to breed to a bitch and lie about the sire....since he is such a fantastic dog....could be angry with owner about how successful they are....the possibilities are many....but does it matter?? NO...the dog was stolen....he NEEDS to be found...lets spend our energy getting the word out and posting in as many forums as possible...and on a daily basis....we are still waiting for Banes return as well.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I keep checking back and hoping for good news.


----------



## KZoppa

i have a question and maybe someone already asked and i just missed it but since the initial news report, has anyone contacted OTHER news stations.... say in other states? We already have Facebook being lit up with cross posts and shares and the first news report....

Just curious if other news stations have been contacted and asked to report on the subject. If this gets all over and i do mean ALL over and gets out to people who may or may not have facebook, it could mean more publicity and whoever took Hex would start seriously feeling the pressure.


----------



## LaRen616

The people that stole Hex are so stupid. 

What do they plan on doing with him? 

Someone is going to see him with them, someone will notice and then they will be screwed, they will be caught and then everyone will know what thieving low life losers they are.


----------



## KZoppa

i just cross posted all the information i have from here and on facebook on the corgi forum. hopefully they'll also help in getting the information out and around and help get Hex home where he belongs.


----------



## ladylaw203

also, not sure of the area and I have not checked but many intersections have surveillance cameras now. Just a thought.  I hate this..


----------



## onyx'girl

Too bad there are two threads here(one in the lost & found) on Hex...I wish they were merged or all posts would go on both threads, it gets confusing to have two running on the same subject.



> Is there an event coming up in the area? Maybe the dog would show up after the event..


The Nationals are coming up in Kansas City...I don't think the reason for his getting stolen is to keep him from competing.


----------



## NarysDad

onyx'girl said:


> Too bad there are two threads here(one in the lost & found) on Hex...I wish they were merged or all posts would go on both threads, it gets confusing to have two running on the same subject.
> 
> 
> The Nationals are coming up in Kansas City...I don't think the reason for his getting stolen is to keep him from competing.


I agree with you 100% Jane. It's great to see so many reach out to all thru these terrible times


----------



## onyx'girl

His FB _group_ page has over 1200 in it...another confusing thing, he has a page and a group. Wish they'd merge those too!


----------



## KZoppa

i only know of one facebook group for this. i probably missed the other one. I do agree that merging the two threads would be beneficial though. Very confusing.


----------



## onyx'girl

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brin...erman-Shepherd-Stolen-9-26-11/277596588924728

https://www.facebook.com/groups/239696906081895/

and this one:
http://www.bringhexhome.bbnow.org/


----------



## KZoppa

oh wow. I 'liked' the first one which is the one i knew about. Didnt know about the group so thanks for posting.


----------



## Stosh

Al, Hex's owner, is a judge at the Kansas City event, so it's not likely anyone would show up with him there. Please keep posting this info about Hex!


----------



## Ingrid

*From United Schutzhund Clubs of America's Site:*

*Hex, 2010 FH Champion Swiped From Yard*

September 28, 2011
Al Govednik's competition dog, Hex Aites Bohemia SchH3,IPO3,VPG3, IPO FH, RH1 was stolen from his front yard on Monday morning. Al was taking out the trash and Hex was with him. Al went back in to get something from the garage and came out to see a white, full-size van leaving with the dog.







Hex is the USCA National FH champion from a few years ago. He is a dark sable male of about 85 pounds. His tattoo is 07098 and he is microchipped.
Al lives near Alpha, Illinios. This is just east and south of the Davenport, Iowa. Al can be reached at [email protected] or on his cell phone, 309-235-7450. Any information will be greatly appreciated. There is a reward for his safe return.
Video: 



Quad Cities TV News Story (click on "stolen dog" right hand side of page)
Facebook: Click to visit Facebook, you need to have a Facebook account


----------



## pwillow

Hi, is there a full page flyer version of the one with the red text.

My mom works at the airport so I was going to make a bunch of copies for her to hand out to TSA, she works at several airports so I thought this might be a good idea.


----------



## wildo

There are flyers on his FB page. Direct link here:
flyers | Facebook

FB page here:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring...77596588924728


----------



## KZoppa

just posted the youtube video on my facebook. Hopefully people will continue to pass it around.


----------



## onyx'girl

I cross-posted on DogsDeserveBetter, Petfinder.com & Victoria Stillwells facebook pages. I'll keep bumping them up, and putting Hex's flier in my profile daily.


----------



## KZoppa

Has anyone contacted any news stations outside of the area? Just wondering. Its very possible Hex was taken out of the state. It does happen. i contacted a CBS news station in Michigan asking if they can spread the word. It might help if we can make this a national thing. If it already is, i have no way of knowing without cable myself and no basic channels. I forwarded the youtube video and the two facebook pages (*the page and the group page*). if anyone else wants to do the same with other news stations i'm sure it would help. Couldnt hurt to try.


----------



## onyx'girl

The Hunt For Hex: Family's Prized Pooch Goes Missing - CentralIllinoisProud.com


----------



## Alexandria610

Cross-posting his FB page to every place I know on FB (including but not limited to our local shelters, humane societies, Dog Fancy, Dog World, Dogs in Review, etc)

Spread the word if you are able!


----------



## Liesje

Driving through IL tomorrow and will plaster the posters on my van.


----------



## KZoppa

Still crossposting and driving people nuts about it. Gonna call my mom tonight and ask her to spread the word that way. Praying hard Hex is returned home where he belongs


----------



## Stosh

Me too. I'm so afraid for this dog


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Just checking in;prayer for Hex's safe return home.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Checking in and hopeing to see good news.


----------



## Stosh

I contacted my local news stations and asked them to air the story. Maybe someone traveling with Hex will be spotted.


----------



## Mrs.K

You know... as much as I hate for Hex being stolen but that is one more reason not to let your dog out, in an unfenced yard, unsupervised, even if it is just for a minute, it's being preached over and over and over again. That man has more experience with dogs than a lot of people combined on this forum but all that experience didn't protect him. This happened so fast, he couldn't even react. I just hope he's coming back home and they find those bastards and bring them to justice!


----------



## Liesje

On the other hand you'd think someone could take their trash out without hoodlums driving up and stealing their property. If I changed the way I do things to accommodate every "what if", I'd be a total recluse and my dogs wouldn't be able to have any fun.... Hindsight is always 20/20. IMO Al and Hex are the victims here, they did nothing wrong.


----------



## Mrs.K

Liesje said:


> On the other hand you'd think someone could take their trash out without hoodlums driving up and stealing their property. If I changed the way I do things to accommodate every "what if", I'd be a total recluse and my dogs wouldn't be able to have any fun.... Hindsight is always 20/20. IMO Al and Hex are the victims here, they did nothing wrong.


I didn't say that he is in the wrong. He is the victim.


----------



## Stosh

You can never be too careful. I never liked teaching my dog to sit quietly for 3 mins while I'm out of sight for the CGC.


----------



## Jax08

Sadly, somebody wanted that dog. I watched the latest news interview and they showed the road up and down from his house. There was not another house around anywhere. It was all fields. Whoever took him, it was not by chance.  I hope they find him soon and bring him home.


----------



## onyx'girl

What scares me is that this person(s) could be on the group page and contributing or laughing because they are getting away with this. There was an odd post by someone saying they were the "last man standing" which made no sense at all. I don't know the person, so can't say why he posted that. 
I think Al should keep some of the info private.


----------



## Jax08

I agree Jane. I didn't see that post. On FB?


----------



## KZoppa

i didnt see that post. Perhaps that person is the dog knapper. 

Still sending up prayers and wishes Hex is returned home.


----------



## KZoppa

I'm gonna get a copy of the flier to forward to my program manager at animal behavior college and ask them to spread it around.


----------



## KZoppa

alright, email sent to my program manager at Animal behavior college and hopefully he'll get the information passed around quickly. Gonna go get the info to my dog trainer friend back in CO and ask him to spread the word around too. he's in touch with the bases back there so can ask they spread the word too.


----------



## onyx'girl

I just scanned thru all the posts looking for that odd one, and he must have removed it. I remember someone asking him what he meant by that. Wish I could remember who it was.


----------



## KZoppa

onyx'girl said:


> I just scanned thru all the posts looking for that odd one, and he must have removed it. I remember someone asking him what he meant by that. Wish I could remember who it was.


 
that is very weird. I'd be willing to bet whoever did that post is the one who took Hex. And they removed it because it was incriminating.


----------



## Stosh

I changed my fb profile picture to the reward poster so it'll pop up a lot. I emailed the Ellen show, maybe they'll be willing to run the story. Others have contacted GMA, Today, etc. Hopefully it will get national attention soon.


----------



## onyx'girl

I don't know, it was just an odd post. I thought maybe they meant that they were added to the group late or something. I have the reward poster as my profile too....


----------



## KZoppa

I've been trying to put the reward poster as my FB profile picture but FB is being stupid about it. Gonna keep trying though. i DID update my website to include the flier and some info. So there's another source to pass around and get it out there. I'm gonna print out a couple copies of the flier and take them to the housing office on monday and ask that they scan them and email them around if they can. Couldnt do it today because they were closed.


----------



## KZoppa

alright, i've contacted just about everyone i can think to contact. Will keep posting on FB. FB also finally let me change my profile picture too.


----------



## KZoppa

MODS THIS IS NOT TO ADVERTISE!!!!

Here is the link to my website where I have added at the top of the home page the information as well as a picture of the reward poster, including various links to different sources for people to look at and possibly share regarding Hex. 

I also want to add again, that I emailed my program instructor at Animal Behavior College and asked he spread the word around there and ask that THEY spread it around to their friends and so on. ABC is based in California but they have mentors and personal scattered around the country. Hopefully they'll be willing to contact everyone and we can get more out there as a result. 

www.krystalscollarcreations.weebly.com


Again, MODS THIS IS NOT TO ADVERTISE! I am merely using it as another tool to spread the word about Hex. If everyone wouldnt mind taking a look and letting me know if i'm missing any of the websites or links and include them so i can include them in the notice on my website i would appreciate it. I'm pretty sure i've included everything. If anyone has a direct link to the original news report, i would be happy to add that on there as well.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Jane I know the post you are talking about I was the one who asked him what he was talking about and he never responded.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have another one I think WOULD televise Show Pages - ISSUES with Jane Velez-Mitchell - CNN.com

Jane Velez is a BIG TIME animal advocate...could someone send her the info?? I am so putter illiterate, I know I wouldn't send the necessary FB info and stuff..She is on HLN every nite at 7 pm..


----------



## onyx'girl

I just sent the FB page and group links to her contact me tab....


----------



## JakodaCD OA

thanks !!


----------



## Freestep

Mrs.K said:


> You know... as much as I hate for Hex being stolen but that is one more reason not to let your dog out, in an unfenced yard, unsupervised, even if it is just for a minute, it's being preached over and over and over again.


It was my understanding he was in a fenced yard, am I wrong?


----------



## Smithie86

No, he was not. The video shows an open front yard, but Al and Marcia live on a piece of property with, looks like, no near neighbors.


----------



## PaddyD

This is not a time to preach what should have been done. Pretty sure the owners know that. This a time to support the owners in a bad situation.


----------



## KZoppa

hey.... umm.... is that show The View still on? If yes, has anyone contacted them? I remember seeing them air things like this previously.


----------



## Jax08

Yes. The View is still on.


----------



## Stosh

It was not a fenced front yard. The owner was taking his trash out at 5:30 am, he lives in a rural area with no neighbors in sight. He let Hex out with him to sniff and pee and while he walked back to the house to get more trash a white van pulled up and snatched the dog. It happened that fast. Obviously it wasn't a random theft of opportunity, it had to have been planned. Doesn't matter now, we just need to get Hex home. Please help any way you can


----------



## Stosh

Does anyone remember who posted that message about 'last man standing'? Jeff [Al's brother- Al is Hex's owner] believes it's significant. Can an administrator look into it??


----------



## onyx'girl

It was posted on the FB group page, not here...Elisabeth(Holmesx2) replied to it, maybe somewhere in her history on FB it can be traced.


----------

